
Exercise, eat right, get good sleep: The top ways to prevent so many diseases - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_d74f8e01fdbdb94fbdd135a8b290fc2c
======
sirmoveon
Mediterranean lifestyle won't be convenient for the corporate world. They
rather have slaves poorly fed with quick meals and overworked that won't slack
entire summers. I wonder when the occident will come to the realization
slavery wasn't abolished; it just got revolutionized.

------
vkdelta
A lot of it common knowledge/common sense, yet so hard to implement. Why?

~~~
MuffinFlavored
fatty foods/sugary foods are highly addicting (almost like drugs in my
opinion)

this is a "hot take" but selling a super extra large pepperoni pizza with
extra everything and 50g of sugar per serving soda to go with it should almost
be like, illegal the same way heroin/cocaine are (to protect ourselves,
right?)

~~~
kevc
Unfortunately “protecting ourselves” against these drugs has terrible second-
order effects (see war on drugs). Perhaps we should let people buy drugs and
bad food but add taxes to cover the collective damage done by them.

